# Fussy build



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Guys, 

I have a deck yes another to build with will need piers no biggie do it all the time. This one has asphalt shingles and can't quite get my head around ho to flash the masonry piers as it comes off the parapet wall. Anybody ever do anything like this? Any sketches pict details would be greatly appreciated. 99% of our roof are off of rubber torch down or epdm. 
Can use help on this one. 

Thanks
City


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

> "Any sketches pict(ures) details would be greatly appreciated."


They would be appreciated from you too.

Andy.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

this web page sometimes sucks with uploads


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

cant get this dam to upload.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

http://www.gacoretail.com/gacoroof.html

That should do what you need


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

got picture to attached. I did slight edit. The black rectangles are the prospective masonry piers. Like mentioned up the post we do this a lot but my 1st time on a shingle roof. I was thinking copper or galv flashing the usual install from bottom up step up tuck point a 1/4" x 3/4" groove to fit teh flashing seal with triple poly sealant and secure with reglets (rivets) in the masonry. nail down under the top layer of shingle and more geocel. Hope this could give a better idea and maybe some in site.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> got picture to attached. I did slight edit. The black rectangles are the prospective masonry piers. Like mentioned up the post we do this a lot but my 1st time on a shingle roof. I was thinking copper or galv flashing the usual install from bottom up step up tuck point a 1/4" x 3/4" groove to fit teh flashing seal with triple poly sealant and secure with reglets (rivets) in the masonry. nail down under the top layer of shingle and more geocel. Hope this could give a better idea and maybe some in site.


Still no picture...


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

still post... i'm dumbfounded. can I send to any of you to post??


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzqLSL9NWPOkbnp0cE5FeDFhV0U/edit?usp=sharing

Since I have trouble with pictures too, someone please confirm they can see that.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

:drink:


Xtrememtnbiker said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzqLSL9NWPOkbnp0cE5FeDFhV0U/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> Since I have trouble with pictures too, someone please confirm they can see that.


yup click link and it's on....thanks.:drink::drink:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

From what I can see, you will need to flash it just like a chimney. There are a ton of threads on here on the optimal way to do that. Basically you pull the shingles back and flash the roof/pier intersection, then you groove the pier above that flashing and install counterflashing down from the groove, over the first layer of flashing to keep moisture from slipping down in the gap. Always flash from the bottom up when overlapping pieces.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

did the homeowner want shingles for carpeting also.
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

EthanB said:


> From what I can see, you will need to flash it just like a chimney. There are a ton of threads on here on the optimal way to do that. Basically you pull the shingles back and flash the roof/pier intersection, then you groove the pier above that flashing and install counterflashing down from the groove, over the first layer of flashing to keep moisture from slipping down in the gap. Always flash from the bottom up when overlapping pieces.


 that's what I had in mind but didn't use chimney. Thanks for clearing up E..


----------

